# Mouse in USB3 port only partially working..



## aht0 (Aug 26, 2018)

I had an issue driving me nuts over past few days. I had installed FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p2 and installed Xorg and Plasma5 on it, successfully got over the hurdle of getting the Pascal GPU working et cetera..

What I did not get to work properly was Roccat Kone Pure SE gaming mouse. Mouse cursor itself moved, scrolling worked but none of the buttons (5 in total) worked at all. Left/middle/right-clicks did nothing. Until I got desperate, stole older Roccat Lua from behind my wife's laptop and plugged it in front panel USB2 port (I was just lazy and did not want to drag the heavy old HP workstation case out) and discovered that mouse worked just fine. Then I pulled off the Kone from it's USB3 port behind the PC (Asus Z87-Pro so it has only USB3's on it's back panel) and suddenly 5-button mouse started working properly as well.

Can anyone shed some light about what could be the possible reason of mouse not working properly over USB3 port?
EDIT: Added dmesg output


----------



## Martin Paredes (Sep 16, 2018)

aht0 said:


> Can anyone shed some light about what could be the possible reason of mouse not working properly over USB3 port?



I don't think it is a USB3 problem, whit both mouse pluged in, what is the output of `ps axw | grep moused`

The only extrange for me, is the T and why there is an attach of a keyboard "ukbd1/kbd3".

```
ugen0.5: <ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone Pure SE> at usbus0
ums0 on uhub0
ums0: <ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone Pure SE, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.32, addr 4> on usbus0
ums0: 5 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=0
ukbd1 on uhub0
ukbd1: <ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone Pure SE, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.32, addr 4> on usbus0
kbd3 at ukbd1

ugen0.7: <ROCCAT ROCCAT Lua> at usbus0
ums1 on uhub0
ums1: <ROCCAT ROCCAT Lua, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.35, addr 6> on usbus0
ums1: 5 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=1
```


----------



## aht0 (Sep 16, 2018)

I have meanwhile built 12-CURRENT from source and it does not have the issue. So I guess it has been fixed.

And I eventually noticed that same thing, mouse was registering in 11-RELEASE/STABLE as keyboard device.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2018)

aht0 said:


> And I eventually noticed that same thing, mouse was registering in 11-RELEASE/STABLE as keyboard device.


I believe you get this with certain 'fancy' mice, the ones with a lot of extra buttons. The extra buttons are actually mapped to key presses, not mouse buttons.


----------



## aht0 (Sep 20, 2018)

How to force X to correct behaviour?


----------



## Martin Paredes (Sep 20, 2018)

If you are using moused(8), use the options -d and -f to debug what is happening

Close your X session and login as root in the console or a text terminal, kill the process of moused `killall moused`

Run `moused -df -t auto -p /dev/ums0`

This way you can check what moused(8) is receiving from ums(4) (move the mouse, use the scroll, click the buttons)


----------

